

Startup Quote (Anniv. Ed.): Gordon Gekko, managing partner, Gekko Partners - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4209286780

======
raychancc
It’s not always the most popular person who gets the job done.

\- Gordon Gekko

<http://startupquote.com/post/4209286780>

